# dos command for desktop



## stephani (Jul 12, 1999)

I am trying to write a simple dos command to copy a file from somewhere on C: to the users desktop, whomever the profile may be who uses the batch file. Is this possible?
Have this so far....

copy \\Esrp9app.mdb c:\winnt\profiles\%username%\desktop

the %username% is the part I do not know how to do...or if it is even a possibility. If I am logged onto this local workstation and I want to run a batch file that copies a file to the desktop, to MY desktop in MY profile, what is the syntax for this?
thanks for any help...


----------

